# Mojo Decoys????



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok so Im looking for a couple of mojo voodoo dove decoys, anyone know where to get some locally in central oh? Everywhere Ive checked is out. Several weeks to restock...thinking of getting them online but would like to have for this weekend and really dont want to to pay shipping.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Fin feather and Fur up route 71 near ashland, they have some, don't know what the difference would be between gas cost and shipping cost.

But atleast you will have them in hand, where as on a thursday night they may not make it delivery until Monday at this point.


----------



## Topshot (Feb 1, 2011)

Those work great have one plus the feeding frenzy and the birds dive right into them .. Got them at cabelas but was there Tuesday and they were out


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks i thought about the fin, ill call them to make sure before I go up there. I was looking at the feeding frenzy too..but wasnt sure about it. Id like to see them in action.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Have you checked rural king in Marion? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Topshot (Feb 1, 2011)

there is a video on youtube of guy thats hunting out in the field with one


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

F1504X4 said:


> Have you checked rural king in Marion?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Called them, dont have any. Think I have checked everysporting goods store in marion union and del county no one has any. Just keep checking. Calle dthe fin and they have some but not sure if I wanna make that drive, my luck theyd sell the last one an hr before I get there. I may just order them from online.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Topshot said:


> there is a video on youtube of guy thats hunting out in the field with one


Ill check it out.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a 2 robo doves. I always have a spare. I can part with one. 614 507 5640.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Never mind. I can't find the wings for it. I have the dove and stake but can't find the wings anywhere.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

If you find them let me know, I would buy it.

how much without the wings?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

You can borrow it or $30. Call me 6145075640 if you want it.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks supercanoe...i bought one online should have it in a couple of days


----------



## crappiehunter (Jan 10, 2006)

Here's my $2.50 mojo.


----------



## crappiehunter (Jan 10, 2006)

Here is a video. Only one is a wind mojo

[ame]http://youtu.be/qG4aVPsvxDI[/ame]


----------



## crappiehunter (Jan 10, 2006)

One is $50 the other is $2.50

[ame]http://youtu.be/8hRDD5fh7Sw[/ame]


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

That looks awesome!


----------

